

Free Internet from Google on Virgin America flights - geeko
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/10/flying-in-wifi-wonderland-free-internet.html

======
jws
Interesting coverage map. Living near the centroid of population I'll have to
drive for two days to get to their nearest airport.

